# Exporting from SU



## Scrit (10 Jun 2006)

Is it possible to export 2D single plane CAD files from SU for use elsewhere, such as in TurboCAD 2D?

Scrit


----------



## engineer one (10 Jun 2006)

scrit if you go to file, there is an export command, but it seems only
to offer bit maps, or jpegs, which turbo cad might not import.

open turbo cad, go to file, import, and see what formats it can import,
the try to match them with what sketchup can export.
what i am unable to tell is whether the scaling and so on will 
stay in the transferred file.
might be worth putting a scaled line say 10-20 units long
and then checking this length when imported into turbo cad.

if i could figure out how to work easily in sketch up
i could then get it into design cad, and see what happens.

paul :wink:


----------



## SketchUp Guru (10 Jun 2006)

Scrit, it is possible to export as 2D or 3D DWG or DXF files from SU5 however that ability was removed from GSU as a way to differentiate the two.


----------



## gidon (12 Jun 2006)

Scrit
If you are using the free Google SU, see my roundabout method here:
https://www.ukworkshop.co.uk/forums/view ... hp?t=10134
Cheers
Gidon


----------



## andrewm (12 Jun 2006)

Would it be possible to run Google Sketchup and the 8 hour trial of SU5 on the same machine? You could then save from Google Sketchup, read into SU5 and export in the desired format. If it takes 30 seconds to do you would get almost a thousand exports before the SU5 trial expired.

Andrew


----------



## gidon (12 Jun 2006)

Andrew - yes you could. I was after a long term solution and didn't want to have 2 version of SU on my PC.
Cheers
Gidon


----------

